# Injection code for the PES ANSERINE



## jessica1974 (Jan 2, 2018)

I am questioning which code is more appropriate when doing this injection. The provider is using 20552 for this injection. I am teetering between that code and the 20610. The note states it's a trigger point injection but it is really? This is still part of the knee therefore I'm not convinced that this is right. I lean towards the 20610 since it's still in the bursa or major joint. Can someone provide some clarification for me?  Thanks.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 2, 2018)

*Your code is 20610*

The code for the pes anserine (bursitis) is going to be 20610. The doctor is injecting the bursa. A trigger point injection goes into the muscle, and the specific muscle being injected would need to be documented as well.


----------



## jessica1974 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you! I was thinking that this was the right code. The other coder in my office was also teetering. But we both just kept thinking it has to be that code. I appreciate your clarifying it for me. Have a great day!


----------

